# CSS large kits coming 3WAY single fold TL



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

YUP..
Had to know if my hands were in the design process a 3 way would come out as well.
Motus woofer
CSS VWR mid
CSS LDX25 tweeter 

Mid in its own sealed volume with the Motus in the single fold T line.

more to come


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW said:


>


Hey Al, how is the TL coming?

Still tweaking?

Can we all have an update?l

Thanks!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm curious too. A TL with CSS drivers should be a great setup.


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm curious too. A TL with CSS drivers should be a great setup.


I do know he is fine tuning as we speak, so maybe he can take a sec out of listening......:bigsmile:


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

The 2 way T line design is now finished with 2 crossover option. 
See the thread for this. 
This thread for the 3 way is still a few weeks away yet.


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW said:


> The 2 way T line design is now finished with 2 crossover option.
> See the thread for this.
> This thread for the 3 way is still a few weeks away yet.


Yah!!!! Great Al, does the 2 way have a name yet?

I will head over to the T line thread.

Thanks,

Robert


----------

